# [WinSocket] Ein einfaches Beispiel



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich habe heute beschlossen mich mal mit dem Thema Sockets zu beschäftigen.

Mein Problem ist das ich erstes kein vernümpftiges und zweitens kein vollständiges Tutorial gefunden hab.

Trotzdem versuche ich es durchzuziehen.

Ich initialisiere also mit WSAStartup.
Erstelle ein Socket.
Fülle sockaddr_in addr.
Und rufe connect auf, doch egal was ich versuche ich krieg immer ein SOCKET_ERROR nach aufruf von connect.

Hat einer von euch ein Beispiel. am besten mit gültiger Adresse? Das Beispiel muss nur bis einschliesslich connect sein.
Noch besser wenn wer ein gutes Tutorial hat.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## CptMiller (17. Februar 2005)

also zu Sockets gibts wirklich mehr als genug Tutorials


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Ja ich weiss, und da du davon so überzeugt sag mir ein gutes.

Aber wie gesagt es muss nciht unedingt ein komplettes Tutorial sein, ich arbeite mich da schon selbst durch.

Ich bräuchte nur ein funktionierendes Beispiel von WSAStartup bis connect.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


War klar, mehr als ne Behauptung kommt nicht.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Aylon (17. Februar 2005)

Hast du ueberhaupt ein Tutorial oder so dazu schon gelesen?
verwendest du eigetnlich dann dieses winsock zeug?


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Ich hab hab was, aber Tutorials darf sich das nicht nennen.
Aber es soll schon ein Tutorial sein.

Und ja ich hab das "Winsockzeugs" sonst hätte ich das Problem ja nicht beim connect sondern schon beim WSAStartup!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Aylon (17. Februar 2005)

Naja ich habe  mir das  damals mal per http://www.c-worker.ch/  angesehen, war aber ewig  nicht   mehr auf der Seite, ich hoffe mal das hilft dir irgendwie weiter.


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Ja über das bin ich grad gestolpert und die Seite erklärt wenigstens schonmal den Unterschied zwischen den Befehlen für einen Server und für einen Clienten.
Hab es jetzt auch geschafft einen Server zu erstellen der darauf wartet eine Verbindung annehmen zu können.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


So hab das Gründgerüst für Server und Client fertig. UNd es scheint zu funktionieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Aylon (17. Februar 2005)

Na dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Nur mal so interesse halber, siehst du dir die Scoket sachen nur so an oder mit einem bestimmten Ziel voraugen?


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Danke.
Ich versuche möglichst viel zulernen.
Und solche Sachen kann man ja immer mal gebrauchen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## colt4ever (17. Februar 2005)

Falls dus noch brauchst ich habe ein Tutorial für Sockets gefunden


http://www.c-worker.ch/tuts/raw_icmp.htm
und
http://www.c-worker.ch/tuts/wstut_op.html


----------



## Tobias K. (17. Februar 2005)

moin


Ließ mal Beitrag 7 und 8.
Trotzdem danke.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## colt4ever (17. Februar 2005)

Hab ich nicht gelesen. ;-)


----------

